# Help/guidance needed for negative CDR assessment from Engineers Australia (Plagarism)



## nhaider21 (Aug 6, 2015)

**I am posting this query on behalf of my friend who is currently in a situation. It is kindly requested not to judge or post negative comments. Thank you

Hi,

I recently received negative feedback from Engineers Australia for my CDR reports assessment. The feedback stated that most of my reports are plagiarized from online and published resources and further action could be taken against me. The case officer has asked me for an explanation and any supporting documentation in defense of my case. 

I am looking for an advice/suggestion for the best course of action from here on. What are my options? Can I withdraw my application and submit a new one with new CDR's? Can anyone kindly share their knowledge from their or friends experience? What are my options? 

Regards


----------



## Electrical_Manja (Jan 30, 2016)

Hi,

I have no personal experience in this scenario but what I can say is, if the assessor has asked for proof or documentation to defend his application, you will have to provide it. Withdrawing the application will not do any good to the best of my knowledge as they don't take plagiarism lightly. And the information provided here is slightly ambiguous. It would be better if you can post the comments of the assessor, the seniors on this forum could provide a better response.

A few points:
1. Has your friend actually plagiarized? if yes, then he is in proper trouble if he cant prove he has actually done the project or claimed work. Ex: If he has written an episode based on his UG, he could probably bring a letter of experience from the uni to prove it. (Multiple ppl doing same project is not something unheard of, even across different countries) 

2. If he has actually not plagiarized, then you only need to prove that he has worked on it.

I am unsure if this of any help but, your friend has put himself in a very bad situation. Ask him to have a word directly with the assessor and see what he actually expects from him before moving forward.

Good luck


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

nhaider21 said:


> **I am posting this query on behalf of my friend who is currently in a situation. It is kindly requested not to judge or post negative comments. Thank you
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


In my opinion,don't admit that you copied because they might ban your application.Tell them that you were doing CDR application with the group of your friends who might have copied part of your CDR.In addition,request them that you are ok to withdraw the application so that you can submit your documents a fresh.

RICtON


----------



## Ankit14 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum. Can someone please guide me regarding my qualifications assessment. I have gone through the msa booklet but still have some doubts. My qualifications are as follows
BE Mechanical form Panjab University India
ME Production from Thapar University India.
I also have over 3 years experience.
Now according to the Washington Accord I can get my undergraduate degree assessed. But how do I get my post graduate degree assessed? 
Moreover what documents do I have to compile for assessment of degrees and experience? 
Please help.


----------



## Electrical_Manja (Jan 30, 2016)

Ankit14 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum. Can someone please guide me regarding my qualifications assessment. I have gone through the msa booklet but still have some doubts. My qualifications are as follows
> BE Mechanical form Panjab University India
> ME Production from Thapar University India.
> I also have over 3 years experience.
> ...


Hi,
Have you received the information you require? 
If not, you do not need to get both your degrees' accredited. If your bachelor's is, automatically your master's is accredited.. If you have any more questions, please ask..


----------



## Fahadzahoor (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi, 
I just submitted my application for assessment with EA for Electrnics Engineer. I just noticed a mistake i did after submitting mu application. With one of the career episodes i wrote down wrong title to be precise that episode was based on my work in a unit called VLSI design techniques. But mistakenly i wrote down the title of the episode as Digital signal processing which was my other career episode title. . So its just the mistake with the title rest of the episode is fine. So i was concerned is it gonna be a problem? Can anybody please help ke out how can I rectify this issue? 

Thanks
fahad Zahoor


----------



## nhaider21 (Aug 6, 2015)

Fahadzahoor said:


> Hi,
> I just submitted my application for assessment with EA for Electrnics Engineer. I just noticed a mistake i did after submitting mu application. With one of the career episodes i wrote down wrong title to be precise that episode was based on my work in a unit called VLSI design techniques. But mistakenly i wrote down the title of the episode as Digital signal processing which was my other career episode title. . So its just the mistake with the title rest of the episode is fine. So i was concerned is it gonna be a problem? Can anybody please help ke out how can I rectify this issue?
> 
> Thanks
> fahad Zahoor


This isn't a serious issue. You can fix this mistake when assessment officer contacts you.


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

Fahadzahoor said:


> Hi,
> I just submitted my application for assessment with EA for Electrnics Engineer. I just noticed a mistake i did after submitting mu application. With one of the career episodes i wrote down wrong title to be precise that episode was based on my work in a unit called VLSI design techniques. But mistakenly i wrote down the title of the episode as Digital signal processing which was my other career episode title. . So its just the mistake with the title rest of the episode is fine. So i was concerned is it gonna be a problem? Can anybody please help ke out how can I rectify this issue?
> 
> Thanks
> fahad Zahoor



That is not serious mistake,they might not even notice


----------



## Ron_RM (May 6, 2017)

Hello,
I've applied lately to an EA assessment but I have some doubt with the documents I used as sort of proof to my years of experience.

1. I used a scanned copy of an original black and white paper of my performance review that indicate my responsibilities. This copy has my signature and my supervisor signature but his name is not written what is return is ( direct manager signature )and not his name. It also doesn't have the company header.Could it be accepted as a sort of proof? 
2. Also I used as third party evidence my payslips that indicates TAX deductions. Could this be considered as a sort of proof?

3. For another period of experience I uploaded a work certificate experience signed only by the GM without his name but it has all the requirements (Company's header, address, my name and passport number, work duration, and weekly working hrs as well as my JOB responsibilities. Is that ok?
4. If I asked my bank to provide a bank statement indicating the company name and the amount that had been transferred, then translate this to English would this be considered as a sort of proof?.
5. The social insurance at my country do not write the name of former employers they only write a numerical code if I write the companies name beside the code then translate the paper would this be accepted as a sort of proof?

Hope to hearing from you.
Regards.


----------



## timjordan (Jul 27, 2017)

nhaider21 said:


> **I am posting this query on behalf of my friend who is currently in a situation. It is kindly requested not to judge or post negative comments. Thank you
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


"We have identified that one or more of your career episodes have been copied — either from internet sources, publications or career episodes submitted to Engineers Australia. This means that your CDR declaration that the Report is 'all your own work' is not correct; and thus does not demonstrate a commitment to ethical conduct and professional accountability. 

Please explain the copied content in writing and attached to your next submission.

Please note that consequently, your application can be rejected and a 12-month can be imposed if presented writing contains material which was not produced by you."


Just received message for additional information from EA assessor, kindly advice what to do i have just used some picture reference from my company procedure which i believe available on internet no intention what so ever to copy


----------



## sidharthpathania123 (Jan 17, 2018)

Engineer Australia asked me explanation on following1
as per them case officer narrated that I have identified a high percentage of similarity between all submitted career episodes and other sources, including the episodes submitted by other applicants
he asked i would like to know what sources you used in order to compose your episodes.
Please help what should I reply to them. I have to reply within next 15 day.


----------



## laravindh (Jul 8, 2017)

I tested my CDR for plagiarism test with the help of my consultant.They say my report has 14% plagiarism eventhougj I didn't copy,please help me whether I need to bring down this plagiarism error
..


----------



## Ravi malhotra (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi bro , even i got the same response from Engineer Australia, can you please suggest what to write in explanation . Did u get the positive outcome after your explanation? I have got time till 15 feb, 2018. Thanks in advance


----------



## Ravi malhotra (Apr 4, 2018)

Engineer Australia asked me explanation on following1
as per them case officer narrated that I have identified a high percentage of similarity between all submitted career episodes and other sources, including the episodes submitted by other applicants
he asked i would like to know what sources you used in order to compose your episodes.
Please help what should I reply to them. I have to reply within next 15 day.


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

If someone is banned from EA, can they apply for ACS? Does it affect their chances?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Famedevon said:


> If someone is banned from EA, can they apply for ACS? Does it affect their chances?


As per EA site, they'll report your details to immigration department. So it's better to wait for the period they mentioned you are banned before applying for anything new.


----------



## Famedevon (Apr 4, 2017)

csdhan said:


> As per EA site, they'll report your details to immigration department. So it's better to wait for the period they mentioned you are banned before applying for anything new.


My assessor has asked me for Word documents of all the career episodes. Does anyone have any idea what might that be for?


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Famedevon said:


> My assessor has asked me for Word documents of all the career episodes. Does anyone have any idea what might that be for?


EA uses Turn it in to check plagiarism, sometimes the software may not be able to read from the PDF, you provided. Then they tend to ask for doc files.


----------



## csdhan (Apr 27, 2018)

Famedevon said:


> My assessor has asked me for Word documents of all the career episodes. Does anyone have any idea what might that be for?


By the way, when did you apply for assessment and is it fast track that you have applied?


----------



## JohnMath (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi,

I need help!! . I applied for Engineer Australia degree assessment for Telecommunication Network Engineer. At the moment(Stage 1) the assessor wants me to provide original project with project supervisor stamp and university stamp. 

The problem is I submitted project online and I don't have hard copy. Its very hard to do it. 

I don't know why they need it. 

Can someone help me with this please. Did they find any plagiarism I am not sure.

Thanks


----------



## RICTON (Oct 2, 2016)

JohnMath said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help!! . I applied for Engineer Australia degree assessment for Telecommunication Network Engineer. At the moment(Stage 1) the assessor wants me to provide original project with project supervisor stamp and university stamp.
> 
> ...


you will have to provide, no shortcuts, otherwise they will accuse you of using fake projects


----------



## nick007 (Nov 16, 2018)

nhaider21 said:


> **I am posting this query on behalf of my friend who is currently in a situation. It is kindly requested not to judge or post negative comments. Thank you
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


Hi

I submitted my career episodes to Engineers Australia, after some time they asked for additional information. once i did that, thay asked me to submit original project reports. I also submitted them. 

now i got such a mail & one week time to reply to EA
“ you career episodes & reports are copied from the internet sources & student publications”

anyone please provide me guidance on what to do now.


----------



## shazilhyd (May 12, 2019)

*EA plagarism mistake in submitting*

i submitted my CE in may 2019 , then in may i got message to include the technical details in one CE and rewrite it , i got misunderstood and i just modified the first submitted CE and sent to EA, after this i got message of plagiarism and they ask for explanation , i didn't understood where went plagiarism i explained them , but i got rejected , NOW when i realized that , its my mistake i have to rewrite before the second submission but i just modified in same CE , i regret
GUYS is there any way to get out of this , IF i call them and explain will it helps , ??? please suggest me with your valuable feedback


----------

